# Plaudertasche Web-Browser erleichtert Deanonymisierung



## Newsfeed (1 Februar 2010)

Die Zugehörigkeit zu bestimmten Gruppen in sozialen Netzen erlaubt anderen Webseiten Rückschlüsse auf die wahre Identität des Besuchers. An die Gruppen-Informationen gelangt eine Webseite über das "Auslesen" der Browser-Historie.

Weiterlesen...


----------

